
TwitterAuth - Complete Rails OAuth API Access to Twitter - madmotive
http://github.com/mbleigh/twitter-auth/tree/master
======
KB
I was messing around with the Twitter API the other day and was under the
impression that their OAuth implementation was still private beta.

Is this still the case? Any ideas when it will be open for all to use?

